# Stinky Valerian Root...



## plouffe (Feb 26, 2004)

Valerian Root smells nasty as hell, anyone else use Valerian Root and does your valerian root smell horrible? 


Valerian =  -


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

Yup -smells gross but works great


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

is this for sleep?


----------



## brodus (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, valerian stinks, and works.  It smells like sweaty gym socks mixed with mold.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> It smells like sweaty gym socks mixed with mold.



Couldn't discribe it better myself.

I've been testing the stack below out, puts you in some extremly deep sleep, when you're awake on this stack it has a semi-intoxifing effect. Extremly realistic dreams, easy lucid dreaming, muscle relaxation, and nice stress reliever. 


*Plouffe's Herbal Stack *  
1000mg Valerian Root
1000mg St.Johns Wart
1000mg Ginko Boloba
3mg       Melatonin


----------



## brodus (Feb 27, 2004)

Holy shit...I don't think I would wake up for a day if I took that much!


----------



## plouffe (Feb 27, 2004)

It isn't to bad waking up -- I actually didn't feel groggy at all. Normally if i have a back spasm or a muscle ache I take that herbal stack - Then 30-45 minutes later take a steaming hot shower and throw in a fat ass dip.  Copenhagen  And buzz hard ass hell, and just feel all the muscles in my buddy untense. It's wonderful.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 27, 2004)

No one like's the Cope I take it?


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 27, 2004)

Only if its longcut.  I dig Skoal.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

You nasty nasty dippers... what're going to do when your lips falls off? 

That said, Copenhagen is more hardcore, and just plain foul


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm not a dipper I'm a smoker 
I do cycles.


----------



## brodus (Feb 28, 2004)

Hah...tobacco cycles...you sure have to dose often with that stuff...and the sides, damn...not even Nolva or Clomid help much.  And forget 6-OXO for PCT...you need a lung brush or a lip transplant!


----------



## plouffe (Feb 28, 2004)

Copenhagen BLack - Smooth Mid Cut - Bourbon Flavored.

This taste like JD. It's beautiful, look around for it.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 1, 2004)

I just went and bought two cans baby.  weee.


----------



## brodus (Mar 1, 2004)

My brother dips, and most of the guys that wrestled in my high school dipped.  A few guys on my track team in college did too.  One guy was absolutely crazy with everything, and tried running hurdles so buzzed up on "the bear," Kodiak, that he fell over the second hurdle, crawled under the next one, and then puked and was disqualified!! Performance enhancing all the way, baby!


----------



## plouffe (Mar 10, 2004)

Hahaha, that shit is halirous!!!


----------

